# Paperwhite - Deleting My Clippings?



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Is there a way to delete My Clippings or the bookmarks inside this? Thanks, Jill who got MIL Kindle for Christmas!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes . . . . just delete it the way you would any book.  But if you make a new bookmark or note or highlight it'll come right back.  I have mine sorted into a collection so it doesn't always show on the home page.

Am I understanding that you inherited a kindle from your MiL?  Is it to stay registered to the same account, or are you going to switch it? If you're going to switch it, do a factory reset before you register it to your account and you'll be fine.  Actually, even if you're going to keep it registered to the same account and share, you might still want to do a factory reset and then just reload the books YOU want on it.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The "My Clippings.txt" file is not actually storing the bookmarks for a book, it is just a written copy of the bookmark.  To delete a bookmark, go to the book, then select "My Notes and Marks" from the menu, then find the bookmark, and delete it.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Ann, this is a brand-new Paperwhite we got her for Christmas. I have just the basic Kindle and had never seen the My Clippings before.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Thanks, Susan. I'll check that out for her the next time we see her. My nephew (12) is pretty tech-savvy so he may be able to do it for her too.


----------

